# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS > سوال: یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای (سیمبین) میخوام

## milad-asasin

سلام
دوستان من دنبال یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای تو زمینه سیمبین میخواستم
یک برنامه چت جاوا دارم میخوام واسم سیمبینشو بسازه
کسی این کارو بر عهده میگیره؟
هزینشم پرداخت میشه

----------


## EDRIS0131

> سلام
> دوستان من دنبال یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای تو زمینه سیمبین میخواستم
> یک برنامه چت جاوا دارم میخوام واسم سیمبینشو بسازه
> کسی این کارو بر عهده میگیره؟
> هزینشم پرداخت میشه



-------------------------------------
میلاد جان پسر اینجا چی کار میکنی :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
واسه اواکس میخای؟؟ :خجالت: 
حیف ادمین نسخه اندرویدشو ساخت
اینم ایمیلی که بهش در این باره دادم(بیخیال عکسشو پیدا نمیکنم)
البته ساخت اندرویدش خیلی ناقص بود
فقط یه اکتویتی داشت و 2 تا فایل
خوب اواکس تحت وب هست و برنامه نویسی خاصی برای  موبایل نمیخاد فقط کافیه یه نرم افزار بسازی که بره و اواکسو از سرورش اجرا کنه

----------


## EDRIS0131

اینم عکساش


[

وقت کردی یه بار جواب تلفن بده...
اگه تلفنم رو هم نداری از ساشا بگیر.... :لبخند گشاده!: ]

----------

